# Dedicated to the Brave sons of a Brave Nation.



## Doctor09

*You will live in our hearts forever and your sacrifices will not go in vain 

*






---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Doctor09

---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 PM ----------

*we can not pay back to them because they sacrifices their lives for us and in this world there is nothing more precious than life*

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 53fd



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doctor09

---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 PM ----------







---------- Post added 11-17-2011 at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was 11-16-2011 at 11:59 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------

*guys check this *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doctor09

*their sacrifices are infinite *





---------- Post added at 12:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## miranimerhan

really these are courageous provided preferring and embracing the drink of martyrdom than death.


----------



## Doctor09



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doctor09

We will remember their sacrifices ... they will live in our hearts forever

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doctor09



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor09

---------- Post added at 01:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fd24

Doctor sahib - Thank you for starting this thread. Some very emotional words. We can simply never forget the sacrifices made to make us what we are and have today. Lets all have a little pray for them and their families.
Ultimate sacrifice makers of Pakistan FOR Pakistan!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doctor09

superkaif said:


> Doctor sahib - Thank you for starting this thread. Some very emotional words. We can simply never forget the sacrifices made to make us what we are and have today. Lets all have a little pray for them and their families.
> Ultimate sacrifice makers of Pakistan FOR Pakistan!!


Brother its only a little attempt by me to pay a tribute to our heroes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor09

---------- Post added at 02:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------






---------- Post added at 02:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doctor09



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

I think we need a similar thread, paying a tribute to the police & rangers forces in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doctor09

---------- Post added at 02:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------




bilalhaider said:


> I think we need a similar thread, paying a tribute to the police & rangers forces in Pakistan.


brother this thread is for everyone ..... we can post pics about Police and rangers

---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------




doctor09 said:


> brother this thread is for everyone ..... we can post pics about Police and rangers



Yes, my mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor09

---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------

*here is our Police man *





---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doctor09




----------



## 53fd



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doctor09

---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 PM ----------


----------



## 53fd



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doctor09




----------



## 53fd

Brave daughters as well:











---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doctor09

*A just-retired Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) police chief has a message for his successor: &#8220;Keep haunting the Taliban until they&#8217;re vanquished.&#8221;*.... here is our brave Shaheed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mjnaushad

USED TO BE MY DP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doctor09

*On UN peace mission they sacrifice their lives for them whom even they dont know ...we are proud of you *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fd24

Brave Pakistani Soldier...still smiles after being Hit by several Bullets - YouTube

I know this has been posted on here several times but it has to be put on this thread because this guy epitomizes bravery!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doctor09

*Look at his selfless sacrifice*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

We Salute Brave Soldiers of Pakistan - "Azeem Maa"- Long Live Pakistan - YouTube

---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 PM ----------

Captain Bilal Zafar Shaheed - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doctor09

*Lieutenant Yasir Abbas Shaheed*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor09

---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doctor09



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor09

---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor09



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor09



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor09

*guys post here pics and videos about brave soldiers , police officers , rangers and civilians who sacrifice their lives for our better future ...... at least we should know about them ........ 
this thread is dedicated to brave sons of brave Pakistani Nation ..... we are proud of them*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fd24

Brave Pakistan ARMY Officer Capt Jawad-Must Watch - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doctor09



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor09

*Captain Muhammad Sarwar . Major Tufail Muhammad . Major Raja Aziz Bhatti . Pilot Officer Rashid Minhas
Major Muhammad Akram . Major Shabir Sharif . Sowar Muhammad Hussain . Lance Naik Muhammad Mahfooz
Captain "Karnal" Sher Khan . Havildar Lalak Jan*





---------- Post added at 03:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor09



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Keep up the amazing work brother. I'm a bit occupied at the moment with other stuff, but I'll do my part later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor09

*flying over Jordan*






---------- Post added at 03:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------

SABRES NINE"
27 OCTOBER 1964 - PESHAWAR AIR BASE

A striking deature of this 1964 aerobatics team of the PAF was that five out of these nine pilots were awarded the Sitara-e-Jurat during the 1965 War. Of these pilots, Rafiqui, Munir and Yunus attained Shahadat and M M Alam became an ace. The leader, Wing Comander Anwar Shamim, later became the Chief of the Air Staff.

The Team:
Wing Commander M Anwar Shamim
Squadron Leader M Arshad
Squadron Leader Sarfaraz Rafiqui
Squadron Leader Mukhtar Ali
Squadron Leader Muniruddin Ahmad
Squadron Leader M M Alam
Flight Lieutenant M M Khalid
Flight Lieutenant Yusaf A Khan
Flight Lieutenant Yunus Hussain





---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------

THE FIRST ENCOUNTER
0525 HOURS, 6 SEPTEMBER 1965

Dawn over Wazirabad. Flight Lieutenant Aftab Alam Khan in an F-104A Starfighter destroys a Mystere IV and damages another, to mark the start of the India-Pakistan war. India launched the war over West Pakistan with an attack by a formation of four Mystere IV aircraft. The Mysteres crossed the international border to attack a Pakistani train near Wazirabad. Flight Lieutenant Aftab Alam Khan was on a routine morning combat air patrol in the Chamb/Mangla area. He was directed by the Controller at Sakesar, Flight Lieutenant Farooq Haider, to intercept the intruders. First contact with the enemy was made as the F-104 passed head on through the Mystere formation. In the ensuing combat at tree top level, he skillfully outmanoeuvred the opponents to destroy one Mystere and damage another. The remaining members of the formation managed to slip away in the poor light conditions, only to tell the tale of the "dreaded F-104 and the deadly Sidewinder". Apart from being the first encounter to start the war in earnest, the engagement was also significant in other respects. It marked a new era of dog-fighting at very low altitude. It was also the first combat kill by any Mach-2 aircraft, and the first missile kill for the Pakistan Air Force.





---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 PM ----------

PATHAMKOT STRIKE
1705 HOURS, 6 SEPTEMBER 1965

8 F-86Fs of No 19 Squadron led by Squadron Leader Sajjad Haider struck Pathankot airfield. With carefully positioned dives and selecting each individual aircraft in their protected pens for their strafing attacks, the strike elements completed a textbook operation against Pathankot. Wing Commander M G Tawab, flying one of the two Sabres as tied escorts overhead, counted 14 wrecks burning on the airfield. Among the aircraft destroyed on the ground were nearly all of the IAFs Soviet-supplied Mig-21s till then received, none of which were seen again during the War. Tied escorts consisted of Wing Commander M G Tawab (later Air Marshal and air chief of Bangladesh Air Force) and Flight Lieutenant Arshad Sami while the strike elements were led by Squadron Leader Sajjad Haider with Flight Lieutenants M Akbar, Mazhar Abbas, Dilawar Hussain, Ghani Akbar and Flying Officers Arshad Chaudhry, Khalid Latif and Abbas Khattak (later Air Chief Marshal and CAS, PAF) in his formation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor09

SQUADRON LEADER ALAUDDIN AHMED a.k.a 'BUTCH' (SHAHEED)

One of the most influential of the paf pilots. Sqn Ldr Alauddin nicknamed 'Butch' was a fearless pilot. His squadron attacked the heavily guarded trains at gurdaspur and destroyed large amount of supplies to the IAF. While doing a low level dive his sabre was hit by a sharpenel from an exploding train. He ejected from his aircraft but was shot in mid air. *As said by Sqn Ldr Sajjad 'Nosey' Haider "If he would have made it to the ground, no one on earth could have stopped him from reaching Pakistan". He was awarded the Sitara-e-Jura't.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

Is there a specific site where data about Pakistani air force history can be found which highlights pilot history?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doctor09

superkaif said:


> Is there a specific site where data about Pakistani air force history can be found which highlights pilot history?


PAF Falcons - Pakistan Air Force - Second to None
check this

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doctor09

*Guys if you have any list of names of Shaheeds in WOT kindly post here *


----------



## Doctor09

---------- Post added at 05:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 PM ----------


----------



## Doctor09

*Must Watch this*




*Hum aik hain*

---------- Post added at 05:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doctor09

*Words of a Lion-hearted Pakistani Mother*


----------



## Doctor09

*D.S.P Javaid Iqbal Shaheed*


----------



## Doctor09

*A Sikh Brother Abusing The Enemies of Pakistan*


----------



## Doctor09

*Maj. Abid Majeed Shaheed*


----------



## Doctor09

*Shaheed Lieutenant Faiz Sultan*




*When the father of Shaheed Faiz Sultan was informed on telephone, he (the father) remained cool and composed and said 
'' If the bullets are in his back, then bury him there, and, if in front then send his body here and I will bury him ''*


----------



## Doctor09

Photograph of Shuhadaas of Operation Janbaz

*Havildar Isthzar Hussain Shaheed*




*Havildar Zar Khan Shaheed*




* Lance Naik Qudrat Ullah Shaheed*




*Sepoy Rab Nawaz Shaheed*


----------



## Doctor09

*List of recipients of Sitara-e-Jurat*
*PA - Captain Mujeeb Faqrullah Khan 25th FFR (Chamb-Jorian Sector 1971, for taking Picket 707 with the 1 Masud Battalion and defending it to death on December 4, 1971)
PA-136 Brigadier/Colonel Sher Muhammad Khan SJ (First Sitara.e.Jurat-Kashmir Operation 1948) as Sector Commander
PA- Capt Sher Badshah Mahsud SJ (Kashmir Operation 1948)
Lt. Col. Ihsan Ali Khan SJ,FK (War of liberation of Gilgit & Baltistan)1948-49 as Area Commander Kargil-
PA4117 Major Malik Aftab Ahmed Khan S.J.(Corps of Engineer) 1965(For blowing "BATAPUR BRIDGE") Author of "Persian Pipeline" Year 1955.
PA 5954 Brig. Syed Hazur Hasnain, SJ & Bar (1965 & 1971)
PA3611 Brig. Jamal Mohammad S.J. S(IM). SBt. (18 Baloch Fazilka - Sulaimanki Sector 1971)
PA - Lt. Col. Abdur Rehman (Shaheed) SJ, (The First (SP) Med Regt Arty (FF)), Battle of Phillaurah, 1965
PA - Major Khadim Hussain Bangash (1 Armoured, 5 Brigade) destroyed three enemy tanks with an abandoned recoilless rifle at Khem
Kiran.
PA - Maj M.Zia Ud Din Uppal SJ (30 SP ARTY Reg-War of 1965)
PA - Lt. Col. Rasheed Kayani, SJ, (The First (SP) Med Regt Arty (FF))Battle of Phillaurah and Chawindah, 1965
PA - Lt. Col. Sahibzad Gul (Shaheed) SJ, 6 Lancers, Khem Karan, 1965-
PA - Lt. Col. Haq Nawaz Kayani (Shaheed) SJ & Bar, (Kashmir, 1965) 9th Bn Azad Kashmir Regular Forces , (Leepa Valley, 1972)-
PA - Brig Pervez hassan khan niazi, Sitare Jurat, Sitare Imtiaz, 1971
PA - Brig K Parvez Nasir, Sitare Jurat, 13 Lancers, 1971
PA - Capt. Israr Haider (Shaheed) SJ, Kargil 1999
PA - Capt. Kashif Khaleel,SJ 12 NLI, Kargil 1999
Sep. Bakhmal Jan (Shaheed) SJ, 12 NLI Kargil, 1999
PA - Lt. Col Ghulam Rasul Raja MC, SJ (16th Punjab - 1948 -> capture of territory in Indian kashmir)
PA - Maj. Abdul Jalil Orakzai Shaheed (3rd Punjab - Indo-Pakistani War of 1965)
PA - 7415 Colonel Sher ur Rehman SJ (29 Cavalry - 1971 War East Pakistan) (Called by the name of "the Desert Fox" at that time) (A P.O.W. at Agra jail in India for a year facing several death sentences at that time, but he came to Pakistan during the P.O.W. exchange treaty b/w the two countries and later served in the Army)
PA - 1986 Major General Amir Hamza Khan HJ , SJ (10-Punjab, Commander 105 Independent Brigade 1971 War)
PA Brigadier Mohammad Akhlaq Abbasi, SJ ( 4 FF-1971 War East Pakistan)
PA - Maj Abdul Ghani SJ (9 Heavy Regiment Artillery)
PA - ? Maj M.Zia Ud Din Uppal SJ (30 SP ARTY Reg-War of 1965)
PA &#8211; 882. Maj Gen Muhammad Jamshed MC, SJ
PA - Brigadier Liaqat Asrar Bokhari
PA - Brigadier Muzaffar Khan Zahid (11th PAVO Cavalry FF)
PA &#8211; 959. Brig Nisar Ahmed Khan SJ
PA &#8211; Brig Tanvir Ahmed Khan SJ, SI(M), FF, (Commanding Officer 5 NLI, Kargil)
PA - ? Maj Malik Munawar Khan Awan SJ (21 Azad Kashmir Regiment)
PA &#8211; 3682 Maj. Saiyed Naseem Haider Rizvi (Shaheed) SJ (14 Baloch)
PA &#8211; 4865. Capt Agha Abdul Rehman Ahmedzai Baloch SJ
PA &#8211; 5274. General Shamim Alam Khan NI(M), HI(M), SJ, SBt-(28 CAVALRY-CHAMB HUNTERS)
PA &#8211; 5505. Maj Saeed Tiwana SJ
PA &#8211; 5779. Maj Gen Hidayatullah Khan Niazi SJ
PA - ? . Lt. Gen. Shah Rafi Alam SJ, HI(M) SBt.
PA &#8211; 6487. Lt Gen Muhammad Tariq SJ
PA &#8211; 6726. Maj Raja Nadir Pervez SJ
PA &#8211; 6910. Maj Farouk Adam Khan SJ
PA &#8211; 7280. Lt Gen Muhammad Afzal Janjua HI(M), SJ, SBt
PA &#8211; 31999. Capt Umair Iftikhar Ahmed Shaheed, SJ (1st Punjab) (Kargil Front 1999)
PA &#8211; 12855. Brig Arshad Zaman SJ
PA Major later Brigadier Muhammad Aslam Janjua (Late), Indo-Pak War of 1965, R/o village Wagh, Tehsil Pind Dadan Khan, District Jhelum.
PA &#8211; ? Lt Gen Masood Aslam SJ, HI
PA &#8211; ? Lieutenant Mohammad Qais Bangash SJ (A.M.C)
PA &#8211; ? Major Raza Shah SJ (Armored Corps)
PA &#8211; ? Capt Sagheer Hussain SJ
PA - ? Major Saeed Ullah Jung SJ (39 Baluch)
PA -335139 Sepoy Maqbool Hussain
Captain Zahoor Afridi Shaheed , SJ (Baluch) 1965
Major Sabir Kamal Meyer Shaheed, SJ and Bar ( FF) 1971
Honorary Captain Raja Sultan Sikandar SJ (2nd Punjab) 1965
PJO - ? Risaldar Riaz Ul Hassn (Risala)
PA - ? Major Shabbir Sharif Shaheed, NH, SJ (6 FF) SJ (1965) NH (1971)
PA - 3263. Lt. Col. Mazhar-ul-Qayyum Shaheed, SJ
PA - 6988. Capt. Farooq Nawaz Janjua. SJ (1965)
[..*


----------



## Doctor09

*Pakistan Air Force .Sitara-e-Jurat *
*Gallantry 1948
Air Commodore Mukhtar Ahmad Dogar SJ
Posthumous 1965
Squadron Leader Taqi Raza Rajani HJ, SJ
Squadron Leader Saad Ahmed Khan SJ
Squadron Leader Syed Hassaar Abbasi SJ
Squadron Leader Asaad Fazal Khan SJ
Flight Lieutenant Hammad Ahmed SJ
Flight Lieutenant Bilal Zaidi SJ
Flight Lieutenant Arslan Fareed SJ
Squadron Leader Abdul Rafay Bangali SJ
Squadron Leader Serfaraz Ahmad Rafiqui HJ, SJ
Gallantry 1965
Group Captain Eric G Hall SJ
Wing Commander M. G. Tawab SJ
Wing Commander Anwar Shamim SJ
Wing Commander M A Sikandar SJ
Wing Commander S Zahid Butt SJ
Wing Commander Nazir Latif SJ
Squadron Leader Syed Manzoor Ul Hassan SJ
Squadron Leader Mervyn Middlecoat SJ
Squadron Leader Azim Daudpota SJ
Squadron Leader Jamal A. Khan SJ
Squadron Leader Rais A Rafi SJ
Squadron Leader Syed Sajjad Haider SJ
Squadron Leader Muhammad Mahmood Alam SJ (and Bar)
Squadron Leader Shabbir H Syed SJ
Squadron Leader Najeeb A Khan SJ
Squadron Leader A Masood Khan SJ
Squadron Leader Mir Abdul Rashid SJ
Squadron Leader Shuaib Alam Khan SJ
Flight Lieutenant Cecil Chaudhry SJ
Flight Lieutenant Yousaf Ali Khan SJ
Flight Lieutenant Amanullah Khan SJ
Flight Lieutenant Amjad H Khan SJ
Flight Lieutenant S S A Hatmi SJ
Flight Lieutenant Sikander M Khan SJ
Flight Lieutenant S Shamsuddin Khan SJ
Flight Lieutenant Yousaf Hasan Alvi SJ
Flight Lieutenant Arshad Sami Khan SJ
Flight Lieutenant Dilawar Hussain SJ
Flight Lieutenant M Akbar SJ
Flight Lieutenant Ghani Akbar SJ
Flight Lieutenant Imtiaz A Bhatti SJ
Flight Lieutenant M Tariq Habib Khan SJ
Flight Lieutenant William D Harney SJ
Flight Lieutenant I A K Ghori SJ
Flight Lieutenant Saadat M Akhtar Khan SJ
Flight Lieutenant S V A Abidi SJ
Flight Lieutenant Rizwan Ahmed SJ
Flight Lieutenant S K H Wasti SJ
Flight Lieutenant S M H Hashmi SJ
Flight Lieutenant Saiful Azam SJ
Flight Lieutenant N A Khan SJ
Flying Officer Ziauddin Hassan SJ
Posthumous 1971
Wing Commander Mervyn Middlecoat SJ (and Bar)
Wing Commander Syed Muhammad Ahmad SJ
Squadron Leader Khusro SJ
Squadron Leader Ishfaq Hameed Qureshi SJ
Squadron Leader Muhammad Aslam Choudhry SJ
Squadron Leader Peter Christy SJ
Flight Lieutenant Fazal Elahi SJ
Flight Lieutenant Samad Ali Changazi SJ
Flight Lieutenant Syed Safi Mustafa SJ
Flight Lieutenant Saeed Afzal Khan SJ
Flight Lieutenant Zulfiqar Ahmad SJ
Lt. Col. Mazhar-ul-Qayyum Shaheed, SJ
Gallantry 1971
Wing Commander Syed Manzoor Ul Hassan SJ
Wing Commander Hakimullah SJ
Wing Commander M Afzal Choudhry SJ
Squadron Leader G A Khan SJ
Squadron Leader Farooq Umer SJ
Squadron Leader Abdul Basit SJ
Squadron Leader Javed Afzaal Ahmed SJ
Flight Lieutenant Mir Alam Khan SJ
Flight Lieutenant A Wajid Saleem SJ
Flight Lieutenant Israr Ahmad SJ
Flight Lieutenant Javed Ahmed SJ
Flying Officer Riffat Jamil SJ
Flying Officer M Shamsul Haq SJ
Flying Officer S Shamshad Ahmad SJ*


----------



## Doctor09

*Tribute To Brave Soldiers Of Pakistan Armed Forces*


----------



## Doctor09

*Pakistan Army Tribute Video !! Pakistan Zindabad !!*


----------



## American Pakistani

Great thread, Salute to our brave Pakistani mens in uniform who never hesitate to sacrifice their life for the nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor09

*Tribute to Pakistan Army Martyrs*






---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 PM ----------

*Ae Shaheed-e-Pak Ae Fakhr-e-Deen (Tribute to Martyrs) *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor09

American Pakistani said:


> Great thread, Salute to our brave Pakistani mens in uniform who never hesitate to sacrifice their life for the nation.


brother .... if you know names of Shaheeds in WOT or Shaheeds of previous war please post their names in this thread ..... even you can posts about Brave Pakistani Police , rangers who sacrifices their lives for us


----------



## Doctor09

*Capt. Waqas Zameer Shaheed
Maj. Zia ul Haq Shaheed
Capt. Meraj Shaheed
Lt. Faraz Malik
Capt. Muneeb Ahmed Shaheed ( sitara e basalat )
Lt. M.Zeeshan Khan Shaheed
Lt. Saffiullah Shaheed
Lt. M.Asim Shaheed
Maj. Abid Shaheed
Pilot officer Raja Jahanzeb Shaheed
Capt. Khurum Shaheed
Capt. Rashid Shaheed
Capt. Javed Iqbal Shaheed
Capt. M.Iqbal Shaheed
* remaining are in video


----------



## Don Jaguar

My favorite patriotic song.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor09

*Don Jagura * check post number 53 *MUST WATCH* video


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Capt Zameer shaheed:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## regular

Allah Ta-aala Saarey Pakistan keh logoon ko Shahaadat ka darja dey kiyon keh Shaheed kubhi bhi nehi marta our hameesha Zindah rahta hah...Shaheeds are Jannati pplz alwayz loved by Allah SBWT and his holy Rasool Allah PBUH.....Alhamdolillah....Ameen Summah Ameen....


----------



## Doctor09




----------



## Doctor09

---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------


----------



## Doctor09

---------- Post added at 03:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 PM ----------


----------



## Fieldmarshal

Pakistani Nationalist said:


>



Maj Umair Bangash (SBT)


----------



## Doctor09

I think Pakistani members should contribute in this ....


----------



## regular

@doctor09
Man U did a marvelous job of bringing so much collection of our brave soldiers who gave everything for our country and nation....for the sake of Islam .....Alhamdolillah!......JAZAAK-ALLAH
Thanx a lot for ure contribution......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor09

*Capt. Zafar Iqbal Shaheed*


----------



## Doctor09




----------



## Doctor09

---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------


----------



## Doctor09




----------



## Doctor09




----------



## Doctor09




----------



## Doctor09

raavan said:


> They are just doing a job like a teacher or doctor does and getting paid handsomely for it...Army people are fully aware of what they are getting into


thanks for your info as i dont know


----------



## Peregrine

*Capt Shaheed Mohammad Bilal Sunawar*









I cant access his account other wise would post more pics and info. He is my teachers brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doctor09

Peregrine said:


> *Capt Shaheed Mohammad Bilal Sunawar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant access his account other wise would post more pics and info. He is my teachers brother.


thanks sir ... i hope you will contribute more in this cause ........ i am trying to put as many names of Brave sons of Nation as i can in this thread


----------



## Doctor09

MODs kindly make this thread sticky


----------



## Doctor09

Salute to the 14 brave souls who martyred in Baluchistan and Sacrifices their lives for our better future


----------



## AHMED85

So a lot of contribution of ISI and civil surveillance in the war of terror and in international climate...
When the Army off than the ISI start  Some of them known as UNNAMED FIGHTERS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor09

Unnamed fighters are also our heroes and many of them died in the places from where their dead bodies could not be brought back ...... they are unsung Heroes but we are here to acknowledge their sacrifices


----------



## fd24

Pakistan Army Song - Janma hay tuj ko Waten Kay Leya (War against terrorism) - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor09




----------



## Doctor09

*Brave Pakistan Military Officer Col.Tahir Maqsood-Must Watch*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

Pakistan Army Song - Hum Bardhty Jaain Gye - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor09

*brave Pakistani women fights taliban in kalam area and killed 6 talibans* *Must Watch*


----------



## fd24

Hum PAKISTAN by Rahat Fateh Ali Khan - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor09

*The brave Pakistani Police Officer!*


----------



## fd24

Junaid Jamshed "Tariq Bin Ziyad ki Dua" - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor09

*A Tribute to the Defenders of Pakistan by SAMAA TV Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

World&#39;s best army {PAKISTAN}....Ready for war. - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor09

*PESHAWAR PAKISTAN AUG 05: Police officers carry the dead body of Frontier Constabulary Commandant Sifwat Ghayur during funeral prayer in Peshawar on Thursday, August 05, 2010*






---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------


----------



## Doctor09

*Lieutenant Omer Tirmizi &#8211; The Hero of Bajaur*
*Lieutenant Omer Tirmizi, a young and dynamic individual and a brave solider was posted to Bajaur Agency to counter Taliban insurgency in 2008. He comes from a family of soldiers, who devoted their entire lives to protecting our motherland. Most of the young officers of his age and experience are hesitant to face these highly trained and well equiped barbarians in their home ground, but the day he received his orders of being posted to the war-struck area of Bajaur, he knew he his dream had come true and the reason he was made for will be tested to the core.

I still remember his words when he was about to leave for Bajaur: &#8221; I will be lucky to come back alive, but I dont wish for that luck, I just pray that He gives me the courage and faith to live upto my name, this uniform I wear and the flag that is pasted on my forearm &#8221; 
Having known him for years, as a friend and as a brother, I knew he was special and made for &#8220;war&#8221;. Since the day he left for Bajaur, I started waiting for the &#8220;good&#8221; news

And the news came, Omer had been critically injured and from fighting the so-called talibs, he was now battling for life. The news got to me when he was being flown in a helicopter to CMH Peshawar, and doctors had informed his retired father and loving mother about his critical condition. &#8221; We would lose him, WE WOULD LOSE HIM &#8221; were the words of the doctor in the air urging the pilot to fly as quickly as possible.

The mother who used to worry about his son&#8217;s habit of not taking breakfast and running after him around the house, had lost her senses. Her loved one was battling for life!

The moment of truth had actually passed few hours ago, when he was ordered to lead a team of a few jawans into a talib-controlled stronghold. He being the only officer had to coordinate with his superior as to when to send the Cobras after his team&#8217;s mission was accomplished

He lead his brave jawans into the compound, knowing that his enemy were veterans in the field of guerilla warfare, an art of war neither he or his team was trained to counter. They had to adapt to this way of war, in areas their hostiles knew like their own backyards. And so did they! They fought bravely for hours and though overnumbered significantly, with limited ammunition and supply. They managed to distract over 200 talibans and as per their plan, called for backup support of helicopters and artillery shelling but to their surprize were told not to wait for the back-up as the promised support had to be diverted somewhere else.

Moments like these, test the faith of a soldier. Surrounded by enemy, with bullets and rockets hurling past their ears, they could not retrieve. Omer ordered his men to lay down and hide in the fields initially, thinking it would be madness to try and fight in such a situation where death was inevitable. He assembled his men, head to head, laying down in the fields and informed them of the situation.

&#8220; This is the moment we were made for, this is the day we were trained for, this is the day our mothers fed us for and this is the moment our fathers prayed for glory! I cannot force you to embrace death, which seems inevitable in this situation, so I beg for your advice. We all have to die, if somehow He wishes to give us some more time, we might end up dying on beds, but we all used to shout back in our training days &#8211; LIVE LIKE ALI * , DIE LIKE HUSSEIN * . So do you want to live like Hazrat Ali Sher-e-Khuda and die like Hazrat Imam Hussein ? &#8220;

Listening to these words of their commander, the jawaans without even slightest of utters stood up together and pointed their guns towards the trees their enemies were firing from. Omer had lost his senses, the Nasha of shahadah and the will to defeat these ignorants who had defamed Islam and Pakistan overwhelmed his ability to think. He jumped out of the fields, came in the open ground where there was not even a single inch of earth that was not hit by bullets and rockets.

7 men were now face to face with enemy 20 times more. &#8221; Nayar-e-Haidri &#8221; &#8211; &#8221; Ya ALI &#8221; was heard amongst the sound of bullets. &#8221; Himmat-e-Marda&#8217;n &#8211; Madad-e-Khuda &#8221; saw its real interpretation and they saw their enemy falling down from the trees hit by their shots. Some who managed to jump down and moved towards this little army of only a few men, got hit before reaching 10 feet closer and died near their boots damped with blood. Omer saw one of his jawaans leg flying towards him, blood and human flesh plagued his uniform but he still stood strong and kept on reciting the praises to His lord.

Omer was drunk in the wine of martyrdom, he didnot realize he was hit by a sharpnel until he found himself lying in the fields, he felt something in left leg and when he looked, a shower of blood was flowing out. He couldnot see his jawaans, as some of them had been martyred and some had retrieved. He lay alone, in the fields, wounded but still wanting to stand up and fight. Having tried two or three times, he realized that he couldnot move his leg. He heard his enemies coming closer and talking in the local language that they have an officer injured, which meant a lot of money! He had heard stories of them peeling off officer&#8217;s skins and disgracing their uniform. He could not let that happen! His hands pierced in his pockets, grabbing a grenade, and waiting for them to come closer so that he could blow himself up. Each second seemed like an hour, the time was moving in slow-mo. They were near now, his grenade&#8217;s pin was in his mouth, ready to take it out and kill them, so what if he had died with them! But then &#8220;khota&#8221; &#8211; his favorite jawaan of relatively chubby stature came running towards him alongwith some jawaans who had retrieved, forcing the enemy backwards. &#8220;Khota&#8221; managed to pick omer and started running towards their base, bullets and rockets passed them by but khota ran like leopard then, and omer still found an element of humor in it .

He was brought to the base, given first aid and was boarded on a helicopter for immediate surgery in CMH Peshawar. He could hear the words of the doctor narrated above &#8221; We would lose him, WE WOULD LOSE HIM &#8221; but now having felt death so closely, his fear of it had vanished.

Omer had undergone several surgeries since then, he is on wheelchair with one leg disabled. And he still says with vigour, &#8221; It was just net practise, the real moment of truth will come again&#8221;

His team had managed to kill over 50 insurgents that day, his Commanding Officer had a leg amputated and then lost his life afterwards. Many of his close friends and coursemates embraced shahadah&#8217;

In midst of all the negativity that one witnesses in the country, brave men and women like Omer give us hope. If they are ready to blow themselves them, we have an army of 16 Crore willing to die for the green flag!*


----------



## fd24

We Are Soldiers All-Action Classics of Pakistan Army - YouTube


----------



## Doctor09

*"In the volleys of fire.in the thunder of bombs, there are a few who just do not stop.knowing that they are surrounded by death.knowing that they could leave their wives widows and children orphans.but they just keep on moving because something is pumping in their hearts.and flowing through their veins known as honour, devotion and motivation.death over surrender.that is why they say death before disgrace.Pakistan Army Zindabad&#8221;*


----------



## Doctor09

*Capt. Omerzeb, like many soldiers sacrificed his life for the greater good of his nation but is the nation even thankful to those families who have been left scarred for life. When sons, brothers, husbands, and fathers die every other day while fighting the militants, how many people in our nation pray for their safety, their long lives, their safe return? They know that when they are sitting in the comforts of their homes, it is these brave men fighting on the borders for them to have that sense of security and comfort.*


----------



## Doctor09

*Brigadier Saeed Ahmed (Shaheed), 
Brigadier Muhammad Afzal Cheema (Shaheed), 
Major Sajjad Hadir Shah (Shaheed), 
Major Muhammad Zia Ul Haque (Shaheed), 
Major Tayyub Aziz (Shaheed), 
Major Asad Akbar (Shaheed), 
Captain Bilal Zafar (Shaheed), 
Captain Muneeb Ahmed (Shaheed), 
Captain Mearaj Muhammad (Shaheed), 
Lieutenant Haider Nazir (Shaheed), 
Lieutenant Sohail Ahmed (Shaheed), 
Lieutenant Jahangir Khan (Shaheed), 
Naib Subedar Nisar Ahmed (Shaheed)
Lieutenant Colonel Pir Umar Farooq (Shaheed)
Captain Najam Riaz Raja (Shaheed), 
Captain Jonaid Khan (Shaheed
Subedar Major Fazal Khan (Shaheed)
Ris Muhammad Khan (Shaheed), 
Subedar Ali Asghar (Shaheed),
Naib Subedar Haider Khan (Shaheed), 
Naib Subedar Abdul Khaliq (Shaheed)*

---------- Post added at 03:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------

*Havildar Mir Hassan (Shaheed), 
Havildar Muhammad Qasim (Shaheed), 
Havildar Muhammad Afzal (Shaheed), 
Havildar Abdul Rouf Qusar (Shaheed), 
Havildar Muhammad Saleem (Shaheed), 
Havildar Shahid Shakeel (Shaheed), 
Havildar Bashir Ahmed Khan (Shaheed), 
Naik Khaliq Zaman (Shaheed), 
Naik Shahid Rasool (Shaheed), 
Naik Abid Hussain (Shaheed), 
Naik Ghulam Mustafa (Shaheed), 
Lance Naik Shakeel Ahmed (Shaheed), 
Lance Naik Jehan Zeb (Shaheed), 
Lance Naik Riaz (Shaheed), 
Lance Naik Muhammad Arslan Sajjad (Shaheed), 
Lance Naik Amir (Shaheed), 
Lance Naik Muhammad Anwaiz (Shaheed), 
Lance Naik Naveed Hussain (Shaheed), 
Sepoy Shakeel Ahmed (Shaheed), 
Sepoy Muhammad Asif Nawaz (Shaheed), 
Sepoy Khan Faraz (Shaheed), 
Sehpar Khan Bad Shah (Shaheed),*


----------



## Doctor09

*Sepoy Zakir Khan (Shaheed), 
Sepoy Fazal Ur Rehman (Shaheed), 
Sepoy Atta Muhammad (Shaheed), 
Sepoy Ali Sher (Shaheed), 
Sepoy Muhammad Ali (Shaheed), 
Sepoy Iftikhar Ahmed (Shaheed), 
Sepoy Muhammad Sami Ullah (Shaheed), 
Sepoy Muhammad Adeel (Shaheed), 
Sepoy Mian Muhammad Umar (Shaheed), 
Sepoy Zafar Iqbal Khan (Shaheed), 
Sepoy Muhammad Rashad (Shaheed), 
Sepoy Shahzad Mahmood (Shaheed), , 
Sepoy Shahid Ali (Shaheed), 
Sepoy Shahid Khan (Shaheed), 
Sepoy Ali Rehman (Shaheed) and 
Sepoy Muhammad Rizwan (Shaheed)*


----------



## Doctor09

Tamgha-i-Jurat.


----------



## Doctor09

*HILAL-I-JUR'AT*





---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 PM ----------

SITARA-I-JUR'AT


----------



## Doctor09

*Maj Mujahid Ali Mirani and Capt Usman shaheed*


----------



## Doctor09




----------



## Doctor09




----------



## hassan346




----------



## BATMAN

Guess the soldier!


----------



## Armstrong

BATMAN said:


> Guess the soldier!



Is that Zia ul Haq ? 



BATMAN said:


> Guess the soldier!



Is that Zia ul Haq ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion




----------



## Rashid Mahmood




----------



## stalintom

Big salute them . We respect you sir.


----------



## ghazi52

Salute........................


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid visited 5 Heavy (AA) (Anti Aircraft) Regiment on 21 February 1948, where this picture was taken. Brigade Commander (Brig Akbar) is standing (right most) with Fatima Jinnah while the Commanding Officer of the Regiment is briefing Founder about Anti Aircraft Gun.
This was the first ever Military Unit to be visited by Founder. Owing to this unique honor of the unit, 5 Light SAM is the only Unit in Pakistan Army that is reviewed in Salaam Fung position and not Bazu Fung as in case of rest of the Army, Navy and Airforce establishments.







This interesting history is attached to the picture, which was taken on 21 February 1948, while Founder can be seen reviewing Anti-Aircraft Guns (only trail of the gun is visible in picture) at then called Ack Ack short for Anti Air Craft and a Branch of Artillery, now a separate Corps of Army Air Defense Unit at PAF Malir Air Base Karachi. (It was Army Air Defense Unit, which was tasked to defend the PAF Base Malir)


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow




----------



## DR AHMAD

Doctor09 said:


> PA - Maj. Abdul Jalil Orakzai Shaheed (3rd Punjab - Indo-Pakistani War of 1965)


SIR KINDLY RECONFIRM FROM ARMY RECORD ACCORDING TO MY KNOWLEDGE MY UNCLE WAS PA - CAPT. ABDUL JALIL ORAKZAI SHAHEED 14 FF (PAK - INDO 1965 WAR AT KASHMIR)


----------



## DR AHMAD

View media item 18033View media item 18030


Doctor09 said:


> PA - Maj. Abdul Jalil Orakzai Shaheed (3rd Punjab - Indo-Pakistani War of 1965)


*PA - Captain Abdul Jalil Orakzai (Shaheed) “Sitara I Jurat” 3rd Punjab 07 September 1965 Indo - Pak War*​


----------

